# Skye Import Auto Body



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Skye Import Auto Body we opened a body shop 1 mile east of walmart in gulf Breeze it's tuff starting a business we have over 25 years experince and offering some great deals just to get our name out there 4373 Gulf Breeze Pkwy stop in or call 777-6722 I can give a close estimamate on the phoneif you give me a good discription of the work needed to be done ! We have some great deals on full paint jobs to ! Thanks Chad


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

No jobs to large or to small we have a new frame machine and paint booth . We can also help with any deductables ! Thanks for every one that has already brought us your business! Chad


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*These guys did a great job for my family !!!*

*With more to come !!!!*


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

We also do automotive A/C repairs & recharges 

Fix broken power windows & locks

Chad


----------



## Bama Blue (Oct 4, 2007)

Did a good job replacing atailgate for me. Thanks


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

The family went camping at Port St Joe in may and I put a nice scratch in the side of my new Tundra. Went to the local dealer and they quoted my around $1,500.00 give or take a little. I was trying to avoid any claims on my insurance so I took it to a few other places for estimates. After reading their posts on this site I decided I would giveSkye a shot. After about 10 minutes of talking with Scott and Tina he gave me an estimate of $595.00. Just picked my truck up on wednesday and it looks like new again and it saved me about $1,000. Thanks a lot Scott and Tina.

Justin


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

They did a great job for me after I backed my truck over my new mail box I had built earlier that day. :hoppingmad


----------

